# Fishing on the York River



## Croaker Jim

Has anyone had any luck on the York catching flounder or blue fish? Where is a good spot to catch either of them and what time of the year?












> Take a kid fishing!


----------



## Fly Wacko

*York...*

I have been going just a bit to the south of the York out of Back Creek, and doing well on Flounder, Trout and Many Horse Croakers. On the Fly of course.

FW


----------



## bbcroaker

How far do you have to go out?
If not I would like to try it out of my Kayak as I do in fresh water.
Is fly fishing in salt water done in shallow waters?


----------



## Fly Wacko

*Yeah...*

Most of my fishing is in 5' or less...But occasionally I will venture into deep water...10'.

As the day goes on the fish go deeper, but will be right at the shore line at night.

FW


----------



## bbcroaker

Thanks for the info.
I would like to try that someday in my kayak.
What kind of boat do you fish out of?


----------



## Fly Wacko

*Boat:*

I have a 14' jonboat with an 8hp Evinrude. Works great for the shallows. I would kill myself in a yak.

FW


----------



## bbcroaker

Fly Wacko said:


> I have a 14' jonboat with an 8hp Evinrude. Works great for the shallows. I would kill myself in a yak.
> 
> 
> I'll be dog I have the same thing older 14' Lowe & 8hp Evinrude but haven't used mine this year since I got the Yak.
> Ive been fishing Harrison Lake for paddling practice to ready myself for the salt water.
> Going to try tidal waters a fiew times around Hopewell before heading down to salt water. Hope to catch some stripers on the flat behind the hospital and around the Appomatix Bridge in the ealy mornings.
> Hope the power boats don't rock me too bad or flip me.
> Wife tells me I 've gone back to my 2nd child hood.


----------



## BIGMAX

Where are you based out of Croaker? I am out of Richmond. I have been yaking at the Croaker landing with good results (croaker only) It is a good tidal area to practice.

BIGMAX


----------



## Fly Wacko

*Yaks...*

You guys need to take your yaks to the observation deck area at Mobjack Bay and launch there...best Spec fishing on the Bay, one of my all time favorite spots. Also good for croaker, stripers, flounder etc.

FW


----------



## BIGMAX

I want to fish Mobjack. Is it time for that area to be hot, and how do I get to the observation deck? I used to fish the Newpoint Winter/Horn harbor area years ago.I have not rigged up to fly fish yet, so what would be a good spinning artificial for that area. There's a lot of eel grass there isn't there?

BIGMAX


----------



## Fly Wacko

*Same things...*

Same as anywhere else... floating Mirrolures, plastics, Zara Spooks, etc. But I always end up catching more with the long rod. Easy to get there...follow rt 14 and follow the signs. But only on an east or NE wind.

Good luck....FW


----------



## bbcroaker

BIGMAX I'm out of Prince George County. I have fished Croaker landing out of my CC but haven't been this year and I have considered fishing it out of my yak.
FLY WACKO thanks for the info on the Mobjack observation deck location.
Not asking for any secrets but what do you catch fish with on the long rod in salt water?
I'm thinking about trying it.
If I do I may have to change my board handle to Fly Yaker


----------



## Fly Wacko

*Patterns:*

Most crab and minnow patterns work well. The chernoble crab is a killer. I tie a sort of a weighted wooly bugger that works well. The real secrets are mostly common sense. I go where the wind isn't. Calm areas with moving water. Dawn dusk and night are best. Work the fly slow, and look for signs of moving fish. Grass or reefy bottom is better than sand or mud. Drop offs always hold something.

Observe, experiment and use your brain...

FW


----------



## BIGMAX

*Croaker Landing*

Take your yak to croaker landing and fish the false channel just off the landing. Has been loaded with croaker. It's a ditch about 12'-14' in depth just off the ramp. Usually see boats anchored in a line there just beyond the crab floats. Had to cut down to one rod. Two big croakers on at a time is turmoil in the yak. Tried other places there, but that spot seems to produce.

BIGMAX


----------

